# Mini t / Latemodel rear toe



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Is there a zero degree rear toe block for the losi minis?


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I know the mini sprint has one but you'd have to redo everything including the transmission to make it work on a late model. I wish losi would update the late model its a very successful and popular car.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't know about late model but on my old truck I ran an endmill through the stock blocks at the proper angle for 0 deg rear toe and then bushed them with a piece of plastic tubing. Worked well. You can prolly do this in a small drill press.


----------

